

Feature comparison of Perl 6 compilers - nkurz
http://perl6.org/compilers/features

======
rcfox
I'm glad to see that Niecza is coming along. I hung around #perl6 when Rakudo
Star was released, and Niecza sounded like it was barely functional at that
point.

